# brake fluid change on E46



## mwette (Sep 16, 2002)

I am considering Driving Concepts school on Jul22. The tech inspection form says brake fluids should be changed semi-anually (vs owner manual 2yr period). My car will be 6mo old on Jun 11. I guess this implies a brake fluid change. What flavor brake fluid? What tools? Maybe a TechSession item?


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

ATE Typ 200. Just like superblue, except without concerns that your dealer will give you crap about it.

You NEED six feet of .170 ID clear plastic tubing and a soda bottle. (for waste) You should get a pressure bleeder as well. You'll need a couple small metric wrenches as well.


----------



## 2001E46 (Nov 12, 2002)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> *You NEED six feet of .170 ID clear plastic tubing and a soda bottle.*


Just curious, why six feet of tubing?


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

I think Nick meant six INCHES. He's always trying to make 6 inches a lot longer than it really is.  :tsk:  :angel: 

Yeah, come by the TechSession on May 31st, bring fresh brake fluids and we'll show you how it's done.


----------



## mola (Dec 18, 2001)

The HACK said:


> *I think Nick meant six INCHES. He's always trying to make 6 inches a lot longer than it really is.
> *


:lmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :thumbup:

yeah about 12 inches works for me...


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Well... I personally find that it's a lot easier with lots and lots of slack in the tubing.  And at $0.13 a foot...


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

At six "foot" it becomes harder to overcome the "friction" inherent in such a long, um, tube. :angel:


----------



## mwette (Sep 16, 2002)

OK, have patience with me. I went to Pep Boys and Kraagen today. I didn't see any ATE Typ 200, only random DOT 3 types. Is this a dealer item? Also, didn't find a pressure bleeder (Pep boys, Kraagen, Harbor Freight). 

Also, with the six *foot* tubing it will take a lot longer to get all the fluids out. Isn't that supposed to prolong the enjoyment of the task at hand?

Matt


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

mwette said:


> *OK, have patience with me. I went to Pep Boys and Kraagen today. I didn't see any ATE Typ 200, only random DOT 3 types. Is this a dealer item? Also, didn't find a pressure bleeder (Pep boys, Kraagen, Harbor Freight).
> 
> Also, with the six *foot* tubing it will take a lot longer to get all the fluids out. Isn't that supposed to prolong the enjoyment of the task at hand?
> 
> Matt *


The best thing pep boys will have is Castrol GT LMA.

Go to bavauto.com and order 2 (or 3) litres of typ 200 along with a pressure bleeder there.

I recommend 3 litres so that you have extra in case you screw up.  I've been VERY thankful for the availability of extra fluid on one occasion.

I also strongly recommend having a flashlight available.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

mwette said:


> *OK, have patience with me. I went to Pep Boys and Kraagen today. I didn't see any ATE Typ 200, only random DOT 3 types. Is this a dealer item? Also, didn't find a pressure bleeder (Pep boys, Kraagen, Harbor Freight).
> 
> Also, with the six *foot* tubing it will take a lot longer to get all the fluids out. Isn't that supposed to prolong the enjoyment of the task at hand?
> 
> Matt *


Matt, try Eurasian Autoparts in Temecula, they carry SuperBlue and Typ 200 and if you buy multiple quarts the price drop to $8.99.

And if it's a manual transmission car, be sure to bleed the clutch as well, and it's two liters to bleed all 4 corners plus clutch if you're frugal, use 3 liters if you want to make sure all the old fluid comes out.


----------



## mwette (Sep 16, 2002)

Thanks guys. I ordered 3L plus pressure bleeder from BavAuto. Do people purge the reservoir(s) with nitrogen or dry air (to keep water out) before closing up?

Matt


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

mwette said:


> *Thanks guys. I ordered 3L plus pressure bleeder from BavAuto. Do people purge the reservoir(s) with nitrogen or dry air (to keep water out) before closing up?
> 
> Matt *


Doesn't matter if you're using the pressure bleeder. I haven't had water absorption problems with using the pressure bleeder so I don't bother.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

mwette, next time, you can also call Chris Rappas, the owner of XP Engineering, or ordering online at www.xpengineering.com. Chris is a great and very knoweldgeable guy. Tell him Raffi from the BMW CCA referred you to him. :thumbup:


----------



## XKxRome0ox (Mar 3, 2003)

The HACK said:


> *Yeah, come by the TechSession on May 31st, bring fresh brake fluids and we'll show you how it's done. *


where will this be????


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

XKxRome0ox said:


> *where will this be???? *


B&M Racing in Chatsworth. For more information visit www.bmracing.com.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

HACK, wanna e-mail mwette with the info to join the SCTS e-mail group?


----------



## XKxRome0ox (Mar 3, 2003)

so... can i safely assume that you can buy plenty of brake fluid and the tubing needed for under $30?

i was going to make an appointment at Pacific BMW for the brake fluid flush for $88.88+tax - $20 service gift certificate = $76.21

if i can get it done at a Tech Session with a little sweat + $30... i guess i should go that route


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

XKxRome0ox said:


> *so... can i safely assume that you can buy plenty of brake fluid and the tubing needed for under $30?
> 
> i was going to make an appointment at Pacific BMW for the brake fluid flush for $88.88+tax - $20 service gift certificate = $76.21
> 
> if i can get it done at a Tech Session with a little sweat + $30... i guess i should go that route *


$32. Three litres of fluid, tubing, small funnel. (Seriously, you need to get the funnel if you're not using a pressure bleeder.)


----------



## mola (Dec 18, 2001)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> *$32. Three litres of fluid, tubing, small funnel. (Seriously, you need to get the funnel if you're not using a pressure bleeder.) *


3 L is more than plenty... 
For my E39, I use less than 1 L of fluid.

When flushing/bleeding... you'll see the new fluid come out but it has some mix of old fluid so pump out a few more ounces after you seeing the new fluid before closing it off.

Using this method I still use less than 1L.

You are set for two more flush/bleeds with 3L of fluid. 
Since it's a clinic, maybe folks could share the hose after use... dont really need a dozen hosese since they are reuseable. I've been cleaning mine and putting it away in a zip lock bag. 
I've done a few cars with that hose so far.

Mola


----------

